# Rod racks for trucks



## Breeze Fabricators

Can hang on interior of truck bed or mount to tool box. All anodized. No unfinished edges. Rod holders are tapered to safely and securely hold those rod butts. Liners protrude so reel seats don't get damaged on shorter handles on Speck/bait rods.


----------



## spare time

Nice looking setup!! asking $$


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*More pics Rod Racks Options*

Shown below are several different mounting options


































:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## Reel Mccoy

Thise really look nice. They look better than the rod holders that I make. What is your price on them?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Reply*

PM sent!!!!


----------

